# [Suche] Thorium



## Melethron (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo Bergbauer Kollegen!

Ich benötige für meinen Schmied jede Menge Thorium. Zur Zeit ist die Farmlage ja sehr angespannt und das AH auf einem Höchststand. Vielleicht wäre ja der eine oder andere bereit mir zu humanen Preisen Thorium zu verkaufen. Auch Tauschgeschäft wäre möglich. Hätte z.B. Echtsilber zu bieten oder Teufelslotus. Oder kann Euch mit meinen Berufen Waren herstellen. Fragt einfach mal nach. Wäre nett. 

Char: Melethron / Roonar / Xori

Server : Rat von Dalaran

lg Mele


----------



## Averia (22. Juli 2008)

Moin, bei mir ist die Lage zurzeit auch nicht anders. Benötige auch jede Menge Thorium, aber es nicht wirklich was zu finden


----------



## Ötzalan (22. Juli 2008)

Recht stressfrei fand ich gestern dann dochmal 3 stacks plus nette gems in der Brennenden Steppe - allerdings musste ich da auch 2 stunden laufweg investieren =)

Vielleicht hilft euch die Auskunft ein wenig

gruss


----------



## STL (10. August 2008)

Jop Brennende Steppe ist n super Tipp! Dank der großen Thoriumvorkommen kann man schön sammeln.. Auch farmbar ists in Slithius, aber Brennende Steppe ist von der Ausbeute her besser..


----------



## PiGrimar (10. August 2008)

Kann dir Winterquell empfehlen, 
Lager der Winterfelle, rund um den See und im Süden bei den Elite Riesen und den Demonen Lv 70 vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## Geige (21. August 2008)

In der brennenden steppe ists gut das stimmt!

aber es ist richtig schlimm wie wenig man da zz findet!
früher einmal durch 3stacks thorium 2stacks mithril und 2 stacks dunkeleisenerz jetzt läufst du durch und findes mit gkück vl mal 
15 stück thorium 3 stück mithril und vl n stack dunkeleisenerz!


----------



## Falcon245 (21. August 2008)

Wenn dein lvl hoch genug ist, kann ich auch die östlichen Pestländer empfehlen. Da es dort viele reiche Thoriumvorkommen gibt kann man in 30 Min schon mal 2-3 Stacks zusammenbekommen. Auch ist die Tage-/Nachtzeit entscheidend. Nachmittags und Abends sind einfach zu viele unterwegs. Also lieber sehr spät abends, in den Morgenstunden oder vormittags suchen - kommt drauf an ob du das machen kannst.


----------



## noizycat (22. August 2008)

Brennende Steppe war auch immer mein Lieblingsthoriumfarmgebiet. Schau am besten, dass du zu verschiedenen Zeiten hingehst, evl. erwischst du dann mal nen Punkt, wo nicht so viele da sind.


----------



## Schinderhannes77 (28. August 2008)

-Westliche Pestländer in der Mine in Herdweiler sind 3 mögliche vorkommen.
 In Herdweiler selber gibt es noch 4 stück. Ein Ritt dort hoch lohnt sich meistens.
 Mache dann immer noch an dem Turm halt wo die Zauber........ spawnen und farme die Kreuzfahrer Formel.

- dann gibt es noch die Höhle mit den Elementaren in den westlichen, dort gibt es auch noch einige Erzvorkommen.

- in den östlichen in den Tälern im westen und im Nordosten (bei den Trollen)

das waren bzw, sind immer noch meine lieblings farmplätze,


----------



## Hubautz (28. August 2008)

Das absolute Highlight an Thoriumvorkommen bietet die südliche Ecke in Winterspring (flüsternde Schlucht ?). Da wo die Dämonen rumlungern. Die sind zwar Lvl 61 Elite, ist aber mit einem 70er Char kein Problem, sie zu umgehen. Dort sind auf relativ engem Raum immer 3 - 4 reiche Thoriumvorkommen. Dazu noch die anderen mindestens 4 Spots in Winterspring. (Am See, bei den Wildekin im Südosten, in der Yetihöhle, bei den Frostsäblern oben)


----------



## Éothain (1. September 2008)

Thorium ist doch easy zu farmen, vorrausgesetzt du bist 70. Flieg einfach nach Slithus und da farmst du immer wieder die Schwarmbaustätten ab. Habe ich letztens auch mal gemacht. Schlammbedeckte reiche Thoriumvorkommen sind da überall. Hatte nach ca. 1 Stunde 80 Thoriumerz + Rardrop, mehreren grünen Items, 1 ARkankristall und 1 Azetthorischen Diamanten in der Tasche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

